# New fish finder information needed lowrance or Huminbird



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a new fish finder with down imaging, GPS, chartplotting and side viewing and like connection to my trolling motor for contour following. 
Just looking for feedback on units and any help on with models are best out there. My old lowrance died while fish west branch last year 

Please provide some information and feedback on with units are best out on the market


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been researching this also. It looks like you get more for the $ with hummingbird. I think that I'm going with the 598ci hd side imaging. Cabelas has them for $599 right now.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

RH1 - thanks for the info. I will check it out. If you get it let me know


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

RH1 said:


> I've been researching this also. It looks like you get more for the $ with hummingbird. I think that I'm going with the 598ci hd side imaging. Cabelas has them for $599 right now.


I have this very fishfinder and it is awesome ! I've used it mainly on erie and boy has it stepped up the game a lot . It allows me to hone in on the bait, thermo's and schools of fish like nothing I've used before . It is an awesome tool to have on the boat for navigation and fishing . I can't say enough about this product and for years I wasn't a humminbird fan... But the tables have turned and I'm very impressed . No lie it's doubled my catch rate/success and I didn't have much trouble before . Hope this helps good fishing

Marlin78


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

I too have been shopping for a new finder, but have been leaning towards the garmin 550c. Seems to be a lot of good comments on them. I am no expert, so if any one has any experience with these please let me know.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Go to factoryoutlet.com/hummingbird its hard to beat there prices,alot of times its free shipping.If /hummingbird doesn't work then /lowrance will take you there and then type in hummingbird for the search.


----------



## BassTerd (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in the market too and from all the reviews ive been reading humminbird is where its at. Most people say humminbird has great customer service too.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

I've got the Humminbird 598 CiDiSi on my boat and like the others think it's the greatest. Humminbird's customer service is in my opinion next to none, my other Humminbird needed some work (under warrenty)and it was back within the week.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

There are many opinions about which is better in the arena of good FishFinder/GPS combos. Before making a decision to buy, I spent a lot of time reading different forums and studying the specs and applications each brand offers. In addition to that, I fished as a co-angler in the now defunct National Guard FLW Walleye Tour in 2012. Learned a lot from the Pros I spent days fishing with. Ended up, I chose to run a Humminbird 1198c SI, which is not inexpensive, but the only way I will ever roll. And it's even more awesome now that I've added a Lakemaster chip.

FYI - A couple of youtube resources I used was watching Bass Pro Doug Vahrenberg, who used to be with Lowrance, but is now with HB. Then there's Capt. Ross Robertson out of Toledo who I've talked with via email about his HB transducer setups. Really nice guy and pretty helpful!


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you for the great info. I think I'm going with a Humminbird
Has anyone used the ipilot link to a trolling motor? 
Is it worth the extra money ?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The I pilot link only works with specific units and a specific chip. Do some reading on Minkota's site.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I just installed a Terrova I Pilot (not the Link) on my boat  Can't wait for spring! Take a look at the Universal Sonar 2 Compatibility Chart on the Minn Kota web site 
http://store.minnkotamotors.com/media/document/2014_MK_US2CompatibilityChart.pdf


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the great info. 
I have been reading and the ipilot link system trolling motor minn kota tarrova 

From what I have seen I think the ipilot link system will match to some higher end hummingbird series. 
Has anyone used this setup with the trolling motor and Huminbird to follow contour maps
Fishing is right around the corner


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I own a Minn Kota Terrova with link/ Humminbird 858 with DI and the lake master maps what a great setup especially if you troll . still learning how to use all the features . Love the remote you can make changes from anywhere in the boat and when you catch a fish you dont have to worry about keeping boat straight or on course all done by GPS .


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 18ft starcraft superfisherman with a hummingbird 1198c SI DI and both the navionics premium and lakemaster great lakes digital chips in the unit. My trolling motor is a Terrova 80lb US2 w/i-pilot link connected to the hummingbird. I have used that setup all last year on erie trolling for eyes and i couldnt imagine doing without it! The hummingbirds are excellent units and i use the side image all the time on erie to locate suspended walleye. It also picks up perch on the bottom of the lake up at conneaut in 60+ fow. 

I have only used the follow the contour a couple times on local lakes. It works great but i mainly fish erie so i just dont use it that much. You can also control the trolling motor from the hummingbird if you dont have the remote on you or if the battery would be dead. 

Of the two chips i have i prefer the navionics over the lakemaster but thats just personal preference. I also recomend looking on Factoryoutletstore.com. They usually have very good prices and free shipping. Good luck!


----------

